# Miter-saw stand



## 2creeks (Aug 16, 2008)

I have a Ridgid 12" sliding miter saw and a was looking at the Ryobi stand but the manufactures website says this stand is not for sliding miter saws. Has any one put a 12" sliding saw on this stand and what other stands can handle a saw this big?


----------



## Quiglag (Mar 21, 2008)

I think I have seen people use sliders with that stand on the job, you just need to make sure its weight is centered. 
I have the Bosch T3B and love it. I have used it with the Ridgid slider, and DeWalt slider. I got it on sale for $160. The same store had it on sale again for $99 during a Bosch Xtream Impact Event.


----------



## 2creeks (Aug 16, 2008)

*Thanks for the reply*

I am looking at both the Ryobi and the Trojan system. The Fine Home building web site has a video on these stands and the liked all of them but favored the trojan system. I think tomarrow I will try and take a look at both of these stands. The Bosch stand looks good but I am trying to keep the cost under or close to $100.00 if possible.


----------



## Quiglag (Mar 21, 2008)

There is a guy on the job I am on, using the Ryobi stand for his Milwaukee 12" slider. The Milwaukee is not a small saw, so it looks like you will be able to use it. :thumbsup:


----------



## TheMiterCut (Sep 2, 2008)

You can probably build your own stand pretty easily that will be just the right size and strength for it out of wood or steel. You can even use your miter saw to make all the cuts for it :thumbup:


----------



## aggreX (Aug 15, 2008)

2creeks said:


> I have a Ridgid 12" sliding miter saw and a was looking at the Ryobi stand but the manufactures website says this stand is not for sliding miter saws. Has any one put a 12" sliding saw on this stand and what other stands can handle a saw this big?


Most sliding miter saws are very heavy and I would recommend looking at the Ridgid AC9944 or Delta miter 36-136 saw stands that are more stable and heavy duty. The sliding action plus heavy lumber may create stability problems with the Ryobi. The advantage of the Ryobi is lighter weight but the wheels on the Ridgid/Delta help move the sliding miter saw over various terrain. These stands are heavier but they fold up to save space if needed. My Makita slider is currently on a Bosch TS2000 tablesaw stand and it has been extremely stable and mobile. Hope this helps
Ridgid $179
Delta $169
Bosch $149 (amazon)


----------

